# Looking to plow snow in berrien county,Mi.



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

It's kinda slow right now I only have about 12-15 reg. accounts,and looking to try and stay close to home (South West,Mi. Berrien County) I have a 2005 Dodge W/ 7'6'' Boss straight blade and soon will have my 1995 Chevy W/ 7'6'' Boss straight blade on the road.


Looking to do small parking lots & res.
No wings so I perfer to stay away from large lots
Apx. 15 seasons of plowing under my belt
My pay rate is flexable depending on the jobpayup

Please PM,email below or call if you are in need of good help Cell 269-325-1179


Thanks, Yon


----------

